# Im Thinking Of Puting A Plow On My 94 Toyota Tercel



## tomv420 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Or Bad Idea?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

You're kidding right?


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Smoke ANOTHER one.....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, as long as you just keep THINKING about it, you should be ok.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You go girl!!!!!! And I'm putting a snowplow on my Jet-Ski


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I was thinking of putting a plow on my snowmobile then I could actually have fun while I was plowing and it wouldn't be like work anymore.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

I think you can put a plow on anything as long as you size the plow appropriately for the vehicle, and find a good way to mount it securely. I dont think theres anything you can buy that would be light enough for the Tercel, so youd have to make it yourself.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Sure you can, but like he said above, use one appropriate for the application. You don't want one too big that will hurt the vehicle or be overpowering to the vehicle either. That being said, I have one from my craftsman lawn tractor that should do the trick! Just make your own mounts and away you go.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tomv420 said:


> Good Or Bad Idea?


420 your not sharing!!! you must have some good green bud!!!!
have any other pipe-dreams


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

dont even waste you time with this. this guy is a troll and was already kicked off lawnsite for starting these ******** threads.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

ProEnterprises said:


> dont even waste you time with this. this guy is a troll and was already kicked off lawnsite for starting these ******** threads.


Thanks for the tip Pro Seasons. I figured it was another moron looking for attention.


----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

He's a troller?

Damn, and I wanted advice on how I could put a plow on my dads '71 Lotus Europa


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, this loser has been cloging both sites up with his trolling crap. Take a look at his latest post "their is no money in snowplowing". What a loser.


----------

